# Very well ridden..



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey if u like watching people ride in videos and such go on to my youtube page my name on utube is smbrom i have three vids if ya want to watch and comment on it??


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love watching riding riding vids too!
I have a few vids on my youtube and have loads favorited (is that even a word? xD) 
YouTube - Barneystinkbomb's Channel


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I also have a youtube account, if anyone wants to check it out.. although my video's aren't very good and some of them are over two years old. But my account is megz135.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, so many of us have youtube accounts. Mine is smrobs84. I only have a very few videos and none of them are very good.  

That was one huge jump by a stunning horse.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I also have an account on youtube search for Equineluver144


That was a good intense video. haha


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm hoping to have a lot more video's soon, I might be leasing a horse!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow that swas very well ridden. But they both handled it very well.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Go YouTube! Haha, I LOVED that video. Darn fine rider!

My YouTube is MacabreMikolaj. Tons of videos from over the years, and I have some AWESOME favorite videos, I highly advise checking out!


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

That was such an awesome video!!! I loved how it got better every take.. and by the end she had it down pat. Such a fantastic rider too! And man is that horse just the cutest thing ever! It's face is adorable.

I dont have a youtube account.. but I think I'm going to make one!


----------

